# Is there a new Amsnag out there to check buckets?



## CT Traveler (May 29, 2022)

I'm planning a round trip from Hartford, CT to Miami, FL in early December (not near Xmas time) that will utilize the Silver Star, and I wish to purchase a roomette on 91/92 each way and am very flexible with the actual dates I travel.
From experience, I know that Amtrak has several buckets that they use to determine fares for the accommodations, and I remember in the past there was a tool someone here had (amsnag) where you could see what the different price levels before, but it doesn't seem like either that link works anymore, or there is a new link I should know about. I know sometimes you can book "too far" in advance, so that is my concern. Then again, 91/92 will probably be busy in December.

I've been entering random dates from different times of the year on this route and I think I have figured out the low bucket price, but my question is... is there a new amsnag site around where I can check to make sure?


----------



## 1976steve (May 29, 2022)

Not that I'm aware of. It's simply amazing an individual like Paul Marlin is capable of creating Amsnag, a very user friendly website, for rail passengers but a huge national corporation like Amtrak can only come up with a clunky nearly unusable reservation system. It almost seems intentional on Amtrak's part


----------



## Hans627 (Aug 11, 2022)

Am I correct in assuming there have been no updates to Amsnag?


----------



## TinCan782 (Aug 11, 2022)

Hans627 said:


> Am I correct in assuming there have been no updates to Amsnag?


There is no longer an Amsnag to update.


----------



## Hans627 (Aug 11, 2022)

No more Amsnag! Thanks for the correction! That's too bad for all of us!


----------

